# Slurpie-slurp



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Good grief, what noisy baths!
Paizly and Zinny are not singing, but I can still hear them! Of course, my room is rather quiet... don't have the TV on, the computer speakers are muted (some of the ads startle me when they suddenly start 'talking'). However, the furnace is going, as I just turned up the heat...again!

Still, I can hear "slurp, slurp, slurp" as they lick themselves.
It's very...odd. Even more so in stereo! LOL


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My twins are pretty quiet about it, but it cracks me up when they're grooming each other at the same time on the face and neck.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I love narrating that for MowMow. When we are laying together and he cleans himself I'll say "lick...lick....lick...bite...bite...lick...lick" in rhythm to his licks. He tolerates it for a while then stops and stares at me with a "Do you MIND?!" look.

It's always slurpie and always loud.....


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

My ex husband used to mock his cat too... he would make exaggerated "sshhlllupp-schlrp" noises with her. She would also stop after a few moments and be like "What ARE you doing?" LOL


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

xDDD
My cat is pretty loud about his grooming, but I find it very _calming.
_My boyfriend on the other hand, who can sleep through the burglar alarm going off, is woken by it... :/


----------



## karate0kat (Jul 23, 2010)

Vala's pretty quiet, but she's gotten in the habit of jumping up on top of me at 4 in the morning to do it. She's quiet, not weightless or perfectly still. *zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Monty does this too, normally at 3 am..sounds like he's having a 3 course meal


----------

